#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Do girls really care about a guys looks?

## Dhara

Beauty depends on the person. whatever that person boy or girl. But I know girls always care to maintain their looks. As I know some dark skin girls always hesitate to go out. because they have own thought when they going out, the people will compare with other skin colour. but totally that's wrong. beauty is not a colour. beauty depends on inside of the heart.


What do you guys think about this?  :Confused:

----------


## Bhavya

> Beauty depends on the person. whatever that person boy or girl. But I know girls always care to maintain their looks. As I know some dark skin girls always hesitate to go out. because they have own thought when they going out, the people will compare with other skin colour. but totally that's wrong. beauty is not a colour. beauty depends on inside of the heart.
> 
> 
> What do you guys think about this?


There is a saying "Beauty is in the beholder's eyes" so the definition of beauty differs from person to person and I totally agree with you real beauty is in the heart not in the looks.

----------


## subasan

> Beauty depends on the person. whatever that person boy or girl. But I know girls always care to maintain their looks. As I know some dark skin girls always hesitate to go out. because they have own thought when they going out, the people will compare with other skin colour. but totally that's wrong. beauty is not a colour. beauty depends on inside of the heart.
> 
> 
> What do you guys think about this?


Look matters to start a conversation with a random girl. To continue the conversation, attitude and presence of mind is required. So, 'yes' look also matters. 

Dark or Black is just an another color and it's certainly attractive.

----------


## Bhavya

> Look matters to start a conversation with a random girl. To continue the conversation, attitude and presence of mind is required. So, 'yes' look also matters. 
> 
> Dark or Black is just an another color and it's certainly attractive.


True Subasan, Looks can attract you towards a person but their attitude and personality are ones which going to make you love or like them.

----------

